# Have a problem with my Tajima TMFX-C



## lacedbeauty (Jul 31, 2010)

Was embroidering for a client today on our 4 head when we had a quick overall power outage (whole building). Lasted less than a minute.
When I went to resume - I noticed all heads had gone out of register. So I fixed that on the garments but when I went to run the next set I thought I best grab the ruler and make sure I was still on my start mark. So head #1 registered thread one on center at 6" mark on ruler. But head #3 and #4 were off by about 1/8 and 1/4 of an inch. How could that be and how do I fix it? Any suggestions or help would be of benefit. Have been doing this for decades but his is a first. If you can pop me an emai at [email protected] windstream.net it would be great. Thanks Donna


----------

